
Ask HN: Script Library Generator? - bsg75
I am looking for a way to make a simple, searchable script library site (internal network only) for knowledge sharing purposes. One use case is when an ad-hoc SQL query is written, the script can be placed in a wiki-like thing and used by various analysts.<p>I have been looking at static site generators, but most seem to be blog oriented, and don&#x27;t fit the &quot;bunch of small objects&quot; format this will eventually grow to. As a Python shop I find MkDocs [1] easiest to start with, but when we reach dozens of various scripts, I am concerned it will get unwieldy.<p>Any recommendations? Something written in Python, Go or Perl would be optimal as those are the languages we can best contribute features and fixes to.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mkdocs.org&#x2F;
======
mtmail
[http://twiki.org/](http://twiki.org/) is written in Perl and can be installed
in-house.

